# repairing Benq HT1075



## Patenteux (Apr 24, 2020)

After about 4 years of usage, the Bulb inside my Benq HT1075 exploded and I had to fully disasemble the unit to get rid of the glass shards and cleanup for any accumulated dust at the same time.

I did took to time to put a number on each individual screws to put it back together and I also used this video as guidance: 




Unfortunately, even after all these precautions I did made a mistake and I have a part that I am not sure where it goes back to and I was wondering if I could get help on this forum. It is a relatively small metal sheet (about 2x2 inch). See picture below.

I am looking for help on where exactly within the HT-1075 this part goes back to.


----------

